# מיהו ישראל גולדשמיט המשבק של גידאמק



## עט מהיר (29/4/07)

מיהו ישראל גולדשמיט המשבק של גידאמק 
כידוע אחד האנשים החזקים של גידאמק הוא ישראל גולדשמידט חרדי צעיר בוגר ישיבת קול תורה- מישהו יכול להוסיף פרטים היאך הגיע למעמדו הנוכחי וכמה הוא באמת שווה בתכל`ס ואיזה מידע יש לכם אודותיו ? אשמח לשמוע- תודה רבה


----------



## הרבי המגמגם (29/4/07)

מה הנפקא מינא?


----------



## עט מהיר (29/4/07)

נפק``מ ידועה ביותר 
למקח וממכר ולמירמיה דידיה אדידיה


----------



## ישיבישער 16 (29/4/07)

פשוט מאד! 
דוד שלו הוא הרב ישראל גולדשמיט רב הקהילה החרדית במוסקבה, שכידוע גאידאמק הוא הטרקטורון שלהם, והוא סיבר לאחיינו את העבודה, אברך חמוד מאד, כישרוני בפני עצמו ידע של 7 שפות, עם ביזנ`ס מגיל צעיר. יו``ר ועד הידידים של ישיבת באר התורה (גי``ל). לענין מאד, עוזר מאד.


----------



## עט מהיר (29/4/07)

חן חן על המידע 
אשמח אם תוכל לשפוך עוד כמה פרטים מעין אלו אודותיו ולפרט באיזה ביזנס הוא התעסק בצעירותו


----------



## הרבי המגמגם (29/4/07)

תכל`ס, אתה רוצה לבקש ממנו כסף?


----------



## עט מהיר (29/4/07)

לא הכל זה כסף בחיים 
פשוט הסתקרנתי אודותיו במה `זכה` להיצמד לאוליגרך כמשב``ק צמוד ותו לא מידי.


----------

